# Fri 23rd July brunch? - Mine and the little lovely's last chance pre Ramadan



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

I did suggest this on the 16th July Friday Brunch thread but thought I'd throw it up again here ....


The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd pre Ramadan .... 

Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols for 2 weeks in Oz .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )

That realy only leaves next weekend to catch up again pre Ramadan for us .... Add to that, when we get back we're going to walk straight back into Ramadan ....

Although one week after the other so to speak ..... anyone interested in catching up again next Friday for another "Tournament Wii brunch" ? ..... 

Same time, same venue ... Icon Bar Radisson Blu .... That'd be the 23rd July !!! .... :clap2::clap2: ...  ... 

If not maybe even diner some time between now and the Thursday 29th ?

PS That was supposed to be Ramadan with 1 x "N" in the title .....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

_


Fatenhappy said:



I did suggest this on the 16th July Friday Brunch thread but thought I'd throw it up again here ....


The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd pre Ramadan .... 

Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols for 2 weeks in Oz .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )

That realy only leaves next weekend to catch up again pre Ramadan for us .... Add to that, when we get back we're going to walk straight back into Ramadan ....

Although one week after the other so to speak ..... anyone interested in catching up again next Friday for another "Tournament Wii brunch" ? ..... 

Same time, same venue ... Icon Bar Radisson Blu .... That'd be the 23rd July !!! .... :clap2::clap2: ...  ... 

If not maybe even diner some time between now and the Thursday 29th ?

PS That was supposed to be Ramadan with 1 x "N" in the title ..... [/QUOTE

Click to expand...

_


Fatenhappy said:


> *So .... Stewy and SG on board ... any more .... ? *


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Going back to the UK*



Fatenhappy said:


> _
> 
> 
> Fatenhappy said:
> ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be there for this one


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm... I like this "SG" thing...Stylish.. Thanks FatenHappy

:focus:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy

I have corrected your spelling & grammar in the thread title 
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Whats happening with this one......................???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just moving this back up to the first page, so everyone can have a look again and confirm!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Whats happening with this one......................???


Hey Stew ... I've been snowed under so and haven't been hear for a few days ...

Somethings come up with SG and she can't make it. As far as I know MikeyB is still good to go and the little lovely and I are also ....

So as far as I'm concerned still good to go .... If not please advise today .... otherwise we can leave it until after Ramadan ....


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Is anyone else going to this? 





Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Stew ... I've been snowed under so and haven't been hear for a few days ...
> 
> Somethings come up with SG and she can't make it. As far as I know MikeyB is still good to go and the little lovely and I are also ....
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned still good to go .... If not please advise today .... otherwise we can leave it until after Ramadan ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Is anyone else going to this?


Hey Mikey B .... I'd strongly suggest we pull the pin as my little lovelly is also out of sorts ... I'll send a Txt to Stewy also ...

Catch up some time after Ramadan then ....

Cheers and best wishes to all ! ....


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Ok have a good trip



Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Mikey B .... I'd strongly suggest we pull the pin as my little lovelly is also out of sorts ... I'll send a Txt to Stewy also ...
> 
> Catch up some time after Ramadan then ....
> 
> Cheers and best wishes to all ! ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

..

*Todays Friday brunch CANCELLED ... Please read the previous !*

..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..
> 
> *Todays Friday brunch CANCELLED ... Please read the previous !*
> 
> ..


Safe travels Fatenhappy!  Hope to see you soon!


----------

